# RoadID - do you use one?



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jul 2013)

Everywhere I go people seem to be sporting these more and more. My running club really encourages folk to wear them on their shoes. An increasing number of cyclists seem to wear them these days.

If you do why? If you don't why not? What alternative products do you use?

(I wear a medicalert dog tag because work takes me to strange unexotic climes.)


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Jul 2013)

I've never heard of it.

GC


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

Don't wear one. Been thinking of getting one but never get round to sorting it.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jul 2013)

I got an IceID mainly for when I'm doing long rides on my own (although to be honest my two long rides for 2013 never happened). I'll be wearing it on LEL although if anything happens they should be able to identify me from my rider number.

I found that IceID have less personal information on them (no address for example), it's just who I am, who to call, two phone numbers for them and also the fact I have no allergies.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2013)

I must admit I thought about something but never got round to it  I have some details on my mobile, ICE etc but thats no good if it gets smashed.


----------



## morrisman (22 Jul 2013)

I wear a MedicAlert so feel that covers me if needed.


----------



## ohnovino (22 Jul 2013)

Dog tags with my name and address - about 3 or 4 quid on ebay.

I keep meaning to get new ones to say "in the event of my death, please upload any unfinished ride to Strava".


----------



## byegad (22 Jul 2013)

I keep meaning to get a Medical Alert tag. Too many allergies to list on them, makes it a bit difficult, without it being too big to carry.


----------



## gambatte (22 Jul 2013)

Realised the amount of time I go off for a run, shorts, vest top and no ID. Got one a year ago, wear it all the time. Running, dog tags would bounce around and irritate me.


----------



## Col5632 (22 Jul 2013)

Not something i have thought about getting but these look good as well as serve a purpose, will be getting myself one soon


----------



## Broughtonblue (22 Jul 2013)

Where do you get them from?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (22 Jul 2013)

I've worn one of those SOS Talisman things for decades.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jul 2013)

I carry a spare heart, kidney and liver in my rucsac at all times.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

Broughtonblue said:


> Where do you get them from?


 


*Here* you go


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2013)

Never heard of it either.


----------



## Phil485 (22 Jul 2013)

I've got an iceid bracelet. Looks ok and wear it all the time. My phones have a code lock on them and I have no other I'd on me when I ride.


----------



## simon the viking (22 Jul 2013)

Mrs V numbers are in my phone as I.C.E 1 2 and 3 (mobile work and home) so at least the scrote who nicks my phone off the handlebars whilst I'm unconscious can at least ring her to tell her where I can be found


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Jul 2013)

MedicAlert sports band here. Just looks like a watch until someone asks you the time!


----------



## gaz (22 Jul 2013)

like ian, thought about it but not got round to it.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jul 2013)

slowmotion said:


> I carry a spare heart, kidney and liver in my rucsac at all times.


 You are @StuAff and ICMFP


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jul 2013)

Last time this came up, I had my secretary type me up some stickers with ICE phone contact details on.

It also has my date of birth & blood group. Stuck one of those on a business card and that stays in my bike wallet.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (22 Jul 2013)

I don't really have anyone to use as an ICE anyway


----------



## Ciar (22 Jul 2013)

I saw this post and it reminded me to go buy some tags, just hit amazon £4.99 add your details and buy, i bought the MedicAlert ones, only downside is my blood type isn't on there as I have'nt got a scoobie what it is! told by the docs next time you have a blood test have the blood group test added ;-) 

learn something new every day!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

Ciar said:


> I saw this post and it reminded me to go buy some tags, just hit amazon £4.99 add your details and buy, i bought the MedicAlert ones, only downside is my blood type isn't on there as I have'nt got a scoobie what it is! told by the docs next time you have a blood test have the blood group test added ;-)
> 
> learn something new every day!


 


No need to have your blood group on an ID tag.
Medics will always test for group rather then trust an id badge etc


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jul 2013)

I've never heard of it either.


----------



## gambatte (22 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> No need to have your blood group on an ID tag.
> Medics will always test for group rather then trust an id badge etc


beat me to it!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> like ian, thought about it but not got round to it.


 
Here you go, no excuse now...







GC


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2013)

Dog tags for me 24/7


----------



## Ciar (22 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> No need to have your blood group on an ID tag.
> Medics will always test for group rather then trust an id badge etc


 
that's good info cheers..


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> *Here* you go


 

Sarky cow.


----------



## Cush (22 Jul 2013)

Wear dog tags for longer rides.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Jul 2013)

No I don't, but I do carry ID in one form or another either in a pocket, down my skinsuit (even though I could be identified by my race number and thus my details and emergency contact details found on the organisers records or a copy of my entry form) or on the bike.


----------



## Tanis8472 (22 Jul 2013)

although that could waste vital minutes 

I've just ordered these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001UY3X5E/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Jul 2013)

I don't have one but I'm thinking about getting one.


----------



## MarkF (22 Jul 2013)

Never heard of it.

I cycle to get away from everybody & "stuff" so I don't take a mobile either.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jul 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I don't really have anyone to use as an ICE anyway


Yes, that's a problem for me too.
Think I need to do something about it, just in case.
Maybe ask a friend to be ICE, give them spare keys and so on.
It's one of those things that need done I keep postponing doing.


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Jul 2013)

Another vote for dogtags here. It keeps SWMBO marginally happier


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jul 2013)

The MedicAlert dog tag get on my wick when honking to be honest, but only in hot weather so it hasn't been a problem the last three or four summers. Some sort of wristband appeals.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> The MedicAlert dog tag get on my wick when honking to be honest, but only in hot weather so it hasn't been a problem the last three or four summers. Some sort of wristband appeals.


like that?


----------



## gavroche (22 Jul 2013)

When I remember, I carry my driving licence, but most of the time I forget.


----------



## jazzkat (22 Jul 2013)

Dog tags for me. I often ride alone so a bit of peace of mind for swmbo!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (22 Jul 2013)

are paramedics trained to look for dog tags in an accident situation with a cyclist?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Jul 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> are paramedics trained to look for dog tags in an accident situation with a cyclist?


my understanding is that they (and all medical staff + first aiders (we certainly were)) are trained to look for any kind of medical alert whether on a wrist or around the neck. what form that comes in nowadays can be pretty much anything.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jul 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> my understanding is that they (and all medical staff + first aiders (we certainly were)) are trained to look for any kind of medical alert whether on a wrist or around the neck. what form that comes in nowadays can be pretty much anything.


Certainly what my first reponder b-i-l's have told me when dealing with the unconscious in RTA's. Initial assessment and then start looking for ID and ICE is standard practise.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Jul 2013)

Got ice id myself.

http://www.iceid.co.uk


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (22 Jul 2013)

I answered always, but mine will be with me next week via a relative flying over from Washington DC for 6 weeks.
Now thats what I call special delivery?


----------



## morrisman (22 Jul 2013)

byegad said:


> I keep meaning to get a Medical Alert tag. Too many allergies to list on them, makes it a bit difficult, without it being too big to carry.


 
MedicAlert has a phone number and a ID number no actual medical data, the doc/nurse just phones the number gives your ID and gets the data.


----------



## sdr gb (22 Jul 2013)

I bought my Road ID wristband about 5 years ago and have worn it every time I've been out on the bike.

I'm usually out riding on my own so if I'm involved in an accident, my family can be informed.


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Jul 2013)

http://www.onelifeid.com/


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Jul 2013)

morrisman said:


> MedicAlert has a phone number and a ID number no actual medical data, the doc/nurse just phones the number gives your ID and gets the data.


Not correct - at least not with the one I use. My medicAlert braclet has my "important medical information" on it - severe asthmatic, allergic to non-steriodal anti-inflamatories (can't have ibruprofen or aspirin) and all dairy products, requires steriods in emergency and that I suffer from a couple of other conditions that in a life-saving situation medical staff would need to know - named on the bracelet, but I don't want to put them here. One of those conditions is such that additional information is available on my records for medical staff to be provided with correct proceedure in the event of an emergency if I can't tell them and if I needed that treatment, I would not be able to tell them with only minutes to live.

You also get a credit card sized 'card' which lists your full conditions (as you have disclosed to the organisation) and all of your medication (as up to date as you keep medic alert informed), name and address which I keep in my wallet. I think it also has emergency contact details on it as well for relatives & GP but can't find my wallet to double check...


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> I got an IceID mainly for when I'm doing long rides on my own (although to be honest my two long rides for 2013 never happened). I'll be wearing it on LEL although if anything happens they should be able to identify me from my rider number.
> 
> I found that IceID have less personal information on them (no address for example), it's just who I am, who to call, two phone numbers for them and also the fact I have no allergies.


 

I bought a yellow one for when I am out on the bikes or hillwalking, but to be quite honest it stays on most of the time now.
Yellow is fun - I bought it because there is no point in having an emergency ID if it is not highly visible!

Had a guy in the pub have a real dig about Lance Armstrong, drugs and corruption, so just sat there waited until he was finished and asked what all that had to do with carrying emergency ID?

He looked sheepish, muttered something and moved to the other end of the bar


----------



## Dragonwight (22 Jul 2013)

Never heard of it, I just carry a post it note sellotaped inside the pocket of my Camelbak which has the wife’s phone number along with instructions to tell her she has won the lottery.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jul 2013)

Using yor phone isn't a good idea. It may work:


1. Phones get separated in accidents, and if you find a loose phone, you don't necessarily know it belongs to the victim it is all too easy to phone the wrong person.
2. If the phone is still working.........
3. If you can get in past the screen lock......
4. If you know how to work the menus for that particular phone.....
5. If you actually have a signal


----------



## byegad (22 Jul 2013)

morrisman said:


> MedicAlert has a phone number and a ID number no actual medical data, the doc/nurse just phones the number gives your ID and gets the data.


Thanks for that. Makes it easier.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> although that could waste vital minutes
> 
> I've just ordered these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001UY3X5E/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I've just ordered one of those myself. I asked for these details to be engraved on it: my name, medical condition, medication, 2 ICE numbers and my NHS number.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jul 2013)

Totally OT, but if anyone uses the ICE contact on my phones they will end up talking to a Company in Cornwall that makes recumbent trikes


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jul 2013)

morrisman said:


> MedicAlert has a phone number and a ID number no actual medical data, the doc/nurse just phones the number gives your ID and gets the data.


Depends on what you opt for. My MedicAlert tag has my long standing condition, my significant allergy and my blood group on it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jul 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Totally OT, but if anyone uses the ICE contact on my phones they will end up talking to a Company in Cornwall that makes recumbent trikes


post of the month.


----------



## gambatte (22 Jul 2013)

Seems like the wristbands are all much of a muchness as regards design/quality. Medicalerts not alone with the contact either. Roadid you can either have your details engraved or subscribe to an updateable online database you then have a contact for the db admin engraved.


----------



## bigup (22 Jul 2013)

Think I will start to wear some ID tag but ain't paying £20 for one!

Any cheaper alternatives?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2013)

bigup said:


> Think I will start to wear some ID tag but ain't paying £20 for one!
> 
> Any cheaper alternatives?


We have already given you an example costing £3.99 including engraving and p&p!


----------



## Neil363 (22 Jul 2013)

One Life ID for me. 

Ride alone for the majority of the time and have a medical condition which I'd like any responder to know about asap.

Rarely take any other ID with me so thought it be best I sorted something.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

If anything, put your NHS number on any bracelet, tags etc


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jul 2013)

I don't carry any ID or phone. If I'm going any distance, I carry a debit card to buy stuff. I suppose that the emergency people could track down my family from the card if the worst happens. Actually, even without any ID, they could track them down from the security numbers on my bike. I suppose it's all just an aversion to "victim status". I don't want to think about all the bad stuff that might happen when I go on a ride. It spoils the fun.


----------



## Cooper645 (22 Jul 2013)

Onelife ID for me. 

onelife ID


----------



## Mallory (23 Jul 2013)

If im out on my road bike i'll wear my road id dog tag.

When i riding to work i don't


----------



## Col5632 (23 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> If anything, put your NHS number on any bracelet, tags etc


 
Without being stupid how do i find that out?



Mallory said:


> When i riding to work i don't


 
Why not?


----------



## Mallory (23 Jul 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Without being stupid how do i find that out?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?


 
Because its only 3 km from home plus i wear a uniform so the cops could contact my work place if i was hovis.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2013)

I've got a wristband ID thingy that I wear whenever I go out, whether it's walking the dog or a 100k ride.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Without being stupid how do i find that out?


 
Your doctors will have the number.


----------



## bigup (23 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Your doctors will have the number.


 
or any recent hospital appointment letters, that's where i found mine last night lol


----------



## Col5632 (23 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Your doctors will have the number.


 
Is it just an england and wales thing?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jul 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Is it just an england and wales thing?


nope. I was born in Scotland and have an NHS number.


----------



## bigup (23 Jul 2013)

This may help: http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/thenhs/records/Pages/thenhsnumber.aspx


----------



## morrisman (23 Jul 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Is it just an England and Wales thing?


 
Seems it is according to the NHS Leaflet, you get one if you register with a doc in England or Wales


----------



## Col5632 (23 Jul 2013)

morrisman said:


> Seems it is according to the NHS Leaflet, you get one if you register with a doc in England or Wales


 
Thats what made me think it was


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jul 2013)

Apparently it is also known as the CHI number in Scotland. Mine used to be my birth certificate number which was the district I was registered in, the year I was registered (not born) and then the xth many child in that year. That was until NHS England decided they didn't want me on a Scottish CHI number anymore and changed it to the standard English system.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NHS_Scotland


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2013)

I do have the NHS number at home.
But thought get on the blower to my Doc's and get it to have at work.
Gave it to me after confirming my details.

Some people will still have the old NHS number which has letters and numbers.
The new one just has numbers. 10 of 'em.


----------



## bigup (23 Jul 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> although that could waste vital minutes
> 
> I've just ordered these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001UY3X5E/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 
these guys are also on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250780023387

just ordered one, 8 lines, 15 characters per line.


----------



## compo (23 Jul 2013)

SWMBO had dog tags made for me with my name, DOB, and her "In Case of Emergency" mobile number.


----------



## Tanis8472 (23 Jul 2013)

bigup said:


> these guys are also on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250780023387
> 
> just ordered one, 8 lines, 15 characters per line.


 
Same company that i ordered from, except via amazon


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2013)

Well there you go...this thread has got me off my arse so have just ordered some ID tags.


----------



## musa (23 Jul 2013)

From where Ian? Like you been lurking for a while. OH did tell me she will get one but parred the idea


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (23 Jul 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Thats what made me think it was


 
You have a NHS number in Scotland too,you can find it on your NHS Medical Card that you should have


----------



## Col5632 (23 Jul 2013)

GlasgowGaryH said:


> You have a NHS number in Scotland too


 
Just phone my doctor to get it?


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (23 Jul 2013)

Yes they should have it



Col5632 said:


> Just phone my doctor to get it?


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (23 Jul 2013)

might not let you have it though,data protection and all that balarny


----------



## Mallory (23 Jul 2013)

I'd have a bit of trouble calling my doctor, He's dead!!!

Was a useless twunt


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (23 Jul 2013)

My doctor even phoned me up a fews months back to see if I was getting on ok, as he had not seen me at the surgery for years


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> Same company that i ordered from, except via amazon


For some reason they will engrave 15 characters when ordered via eBay, but only 11 via Amazon!


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> I got an IceID mainly for when I'm doing long rides on my own (although to be honest my two long rides for 2013 never happened). I'll be wearing it on LEL although if anything happens they should be able to identify me from my rider number.
> 
> I found that IceID have less personal information on them (no address for example), it's just who I am, who to call, two phone numbers for them and also the fact I have no allergies.


 

I have one of these. Xmas present off mother. Not sure if it feels right with one?


----------



## Tanis8472 (24 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> For some reason they will engrave 15 characters when ordered via eBay, but only 11 via Amazon!


Possibly a limitation of the gift box message system on Amazon (where's the shrug smilie  )


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Jul 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> Possibly a limitation of the gift box message system on Amazon (where's the shrug smilie  )


----------



## Col5632 (24 Jul 2013)

GlasgowGaryH said:


> might not let you have it though,data protection and all that balarny


 
I'm never at the doctors or hospital so thats the only way i can think to get it, aslong as i can prove its me then surely its cool


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2013)

GlasgowGaryH said:


> might not let you have it though,data protection and all that balarny


 


I phoned, confirmed all my details and they gave me the number.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (24 Jul 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've never heard of it.
> 
> GC


 
Ditto


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> Possibly a limitation of the gift box message system on Amazon (where's the shrug smilie  )


Thinking about it, you could be right! I miscounted the letters in one field and could not enter the last one.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2013)

Mini Review!

I ordered a medical tag from County Engraving via Amazon on 19th July and it arrived today, 24th July.

The chain is only just long enough to fit over my ears! I do have a large head though (24 cm), so I think that 99% of you will not have a problem in that regard. The chain is lightweight so do not pull too hard on it, but you will hardly feel it when you are wearing the tag.

The tags are available in various colours. If you choose silver or gold, the engraved characters will be filled in black to make them stand out. I was concerned that the paint might wear off over time, so decided to get one of the other colours instead, with plain engraving. I chose black. I think the tag looks pretty good. Here's a snap I took of it, modelled by me ...






The engraving is done nicely and the tag is a nice weight. Solid, but not heavy. It should last for years - unfortunately, it looks as though I will be needing it to!

Apparently, you can get the tags from the same company on eBay and have lines of 15 characters rather than 11. If that is true, then the characters will be pretty small. 11 characters is enough for phone numbers and NHS numbers, though not enough for many full names. I chose initials/surname.

My verdict ...? Thumbs up! 

You can order through this link and because of Shaun's technical wizardry, I believe that he should get a few pence every time one of you orders.

PS It took me a few seconds to work out how to fix the end of the chain to the widget on the other end. This is how to do it ...

First check the length of the chain - if you have a small head, you might want to take a few links out before you close the chain. I needed all the links I could get!

Remember to thread the tag on before going any further!

Push the final little ball on the chain into the middle of the widget, then pull the chain back towards the empty end. The ball gets pulled back into place and locks there.

That's it!


----------



## heliphil (24 Jul 2013)

I have two Road ID bands - one for running which I keep with my running watch so I don't forget and one kept with my crash helmet - hopefully neither will ever get used in anger !!!


----------



## Banjo (24 Jul 2013)

Not sure if millitary style dogtags on a string around your kneck would be a good idea. Could cause a fatal injury if caught on something in a crash. I imagine the ICE tags are on a chain designed to snap if pulled too hard.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2013)

Banjo said:


> Not sure if millitary style dogtags on a string around your kneck would be a good idea. Could cause a fatal injury if caught on something in a crash. I imagine the ICE tags are on a chain designed to snap if pulled too hard.


 


Just got mine delivered today. Which is awesome seeing as I only ordered it yesterday afternoon.
And yes the chain would snap easy enough.


----------



## Tanis8472 (25 Jul 2013)

Still waiting for mine 

Those dog tag chains snap quite easily if too much stress is applied


----------



## Mallory (25 Jul 2013)

Banjo said:


> Not sure if millitary style dogtags on a string around your kneck would be a good idea. Could cause a fatal injury if caught on something in a crash. I imagine the ICE tags are on a chain designed to snap if pulled too hard.



Don't recall hearing about any military personnel being killed by theirs.

Anyhow it's hidden under your jersey/base layer so unless your riding like a pro, open jersey we should be okay


----------



## Teuchter (25 Jul 2013)

I used to have a medicalert (the one which has a phone number to access in depth details) but replaced it with an SOS pendant before a motorbike trip to the North of Norway... didn't want to rely on someone abroad in possibly remote areas having to phone the UK for information. The SOS pendant has a strip of paper inside it with full details including medical conditions and medication (I'm type 1 diabetic), emergency contact numbers, doctor's details, etc.

http://www.sostalisman.co.uk/

They're pricier than some alternatives to buy (about £30 for the stainless steel one I have) but no annual fee and hold a lot of data.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

Mallory said:


> Don't recall hearing about any military personnel being killed by theirs.
> 
> Anyhow it's hidden under your jersey/base layer so unless your riding like a pro, open jersey we should be okay


When the zips are down... that's when I go off my dog tags.


----------



## Col5632 (25 Jul 2013)

Just ordered mine


----------



## Cyclopathic (25 Jul 2013)

Just pure laziness on my part. I really should get some I know. My o/h get's very concerned especially after my off last year. I will put it on my list of stuff to do.


----------



## countertony (25 Jul 2013)

I have my contact's (o/h) name and number, as well as my name and "NO ALLERGIES" saved on the lock screen of my phone, which is generally mounted on the handlebar stem. Probably not going to be checked, but still marginally better than nothing.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2013)

countertony said:


> I have my contact's (o/h) name and number, as well as my name and "NO ALLERGIES" saved on the lock screen of my phone, which is generally mounted on the handlebar stem. Probably not going to be checked, but still marginally better than nothing.


and where is the phone? will it survive a crash and the screen be readable? just a random thought...


----------



## countertony (25 Jul 2013)

Being on the stem it's away from the body, so I figure it's less likely to be crushed but still visible to passers-by or paramedics - I gather the latter are unlikely to look at things that aren't the patient in any case. This being a free option, it's only competing against no ID at all, rather than RoadID or other paid solutions, and can be combined with them if you choose to spend the money.


----------



## countertony (25 Jul 2013)

The phone itself is in a Topeak Drybag, which I would expect to survive incidental knocks, even (and perhaps especially) if it got separated from the bike. It's still toast if it goes under a wheel, but for 'free' I can live with that.


----------



## GrasB (25 Jul 2013)

Someone I know ended up having a head on with a car, both doing 45-60mph moments before the collision. The remains of his saddle bag was just turned into shrapnel by CO2 canisters exploding; everything in it was blown up included his phone & wallet! The rider him self landed on his back & basically lost all of his clothing over his back, would have a phone survived? We'll never know for sure but considering his injuries the phone may well not have survived in a usable form. What we do know is that a medical information bracelet survived almost totally unscathed & his backup ankle bracelet was also readable. 

So I ride with a dog tag tucked into my shoe & another one around my neck.


----------



## countertony (25 Jul 2013)

*nods* - I'm sure RoadID/dogtags _will_ do far better than a phone, especially if you're doing those sorts of speeds. I'm just mentioning it for either commuting use or for the period between starting cycling and deciding that you want to buy something, particularly since I'm not talking about bunging the phone in a jersey pocket where one just sits on it anyway.


----------



## Col5632 (26 Jul 2013)

I think the point @GrasB was making is its far better to have one than not


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jul 2013)

I'm retiring the dog tags for cycling and getting a RoadID.


----------



## Ciar (26 Jul 2013)

I got the SoS dog tags, arrived and wearing them as I rode in today, perfect just need to get the rubber bits to stop the clanking 

very quick delivery and for just £4.99.


----------



## GrasB (26 Jul 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I think the point @GrasB was making is its far better to have one than not


Exactly. I didn't just happen to mention that his wallet was destroyed, it was very deliberate. Relying on a ID card with, in this case, critical medical information on it would have been pointless.


----------



## Tanis8472 (26 Jul 2013)

Mine arrived today 
Looks quite classy in silver


----------



## Col5632 (27 Jul 2013)

Pretty good price for the road id too, got the slim one with chain badge and delivery for about 17 quid


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (27 Jul 2013)

Mine turned up today too


----------



## Berties (27 Jul 2013)

just ordered a road id in sky blue,made me think I am out on the roads early,yes i have a mobile in a dry pouch round my neck,but if i am out cold......so one can id me


----------

